# Height Guage



## Chubbo (Jun 2, 2014)

her is a height guage I built to set the height of circular saw blades, and router bits in table saws & router tables.


----------



## Andre (Jun 2, 2014)

Nice job!


----------



## daveyscrap (Jun 2, 2014)

That is a great idea and to nice looking to use !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Analias (Jun 3, 2014)

I really like this idea. I contemplating making one for myself and another for my father who has his own wood shop. I'm curious if anyone has seen one made of aluminum and brass? I was thinking of making the gauge of brass and engraving the scale directly on it. To increase the life would it make sense to add a piece of carbide or tool steel to take the blunt of the saw blade teeth? 


Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk


----------



## jam (Jun 5, 2014)

wow nice looking tool  good job


----------



## ronboley (Jun 5, 2014)

Nice job!  I need one of these...I'm always struggling to accurately set my unisaw blade height even with my store bought fixture that's made for it...I'll add this to my list of good tool ideas to copy ))


----------

